# She is peeing on my bed



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My childhood dog only did that when we went away and left her home with the sisters. She peed right on my Mom's bed. She did it one other time, too. It seemed to be directed at my Mom and her being separated longer than the normal work day, but who knows.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought would be a UTI. Hope you get it worked out quickly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> My childhood dog only did that when we went away and left her home with the sisters. She peed right on my Mom's bed. She did it one other time, too. It seemed to be directed at my Mom and her being separated longer than the normal work day, but who knows.


Yes, my childhood dog did it too when we left him alone.

MacKenzie is never home alone, my husband right now is not working. She actually peed right in front of him the other day. 

I try to keep that door shut, but kids are always opening it. She is trained not to go upstairs to the other bedrooms, and the bedroom she sleeps in is in the basement. She goes in her crate, before she would think of jumping on that bed.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Is she peeing while lying down, while she is already lying on the bed (or has been for a while)? Or jumping up there just to pee, and peeing while standing up?

The former would sound like it could be a UTI issue (not realizing she has to pee until it's too late, or pee coming out when she is really tired). Oscar has had this problem several times on HIS dog bed, though never our bed... but he is never up there in the evening which is when he is sleepy. We think his is some kind of bladder issue.

The latter sounds to me more like a behavioral issue if she is obviously being deliberate and not making any effort to go towards/near the door.

Hope you sort it out!!


----------



## Duddles (Jan 22, 2010)

A few years ago, one of my cats began to suddenly urinate on my bed. I initially thought that it was in protest to the fact that we had brought a new cat into the mix. When he didn't let up, we took him to the vet and he was diagnosed with a nasty UTI. I felt so awful. 


The vet said that animals will often urinate in "forbidden places" (such as our beds) to signal to us that something is wrong.

I would definitely get your pup checked out to rule out an infection/problem, if you haven't already.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> My first thought would be a UTI. Hope you get it worked out quickly.


I agree. I would schedule a vet visit.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Duddles said:


> A few years ago, one of my cats began to suddenly urinate on my bed. I initially thought that it was in protest to the fact that we had brought a new cat into the mix. When he didn't let up, we took him to the vet and he was diagnosed with a nasty UTI. I felt so awful.
> 
> 
> The vet said that animals will often urinate in "forbidden places" (such as our beds) to signal to us that something is wrong.
> ...


 
My Spotticat did that! I hope that you figure out why she's doing it and get her to stop very soon!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"Dominance" would be about the control of resources...if she wanted the bed...peeing on it would not be a good way to do that...most dogs don't want to lie where they eliminated (..and if they do/will...you've got another set of problems on your hands!). 

Check out the AVSAB position statement on punishment:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf


Definitely do a vet visit. 

My mix (..who doesn't mind lying where she's eliminated...she's makes a great pet *sarcasm*!) does at least seek out certain surfaces if she has more freedom in the house (...not often..imagine that!). If your dog thinks peeing on the floor is bad...the obvious option is the bed!


----------



## krish28 (Aug 18, 2016)

please refer this link..helped me understand.

Ask A Dog Trainer: Why Does My Dog Pee on My Bed?


----------

